# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  خطا در ثبت نام کنکور؟!

## Departed

سلام به دوستان عزیزم
من برای شرکت در کنکور مجبور شدم که دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کنم
در کارت آزمونم زده که دانشجوی دوره(دولتی) روزانه: خیر
آیا باید اصلاح بشه یا پیام نور جز این نوع دانشگاه ها محسوب نمیشه؟
خیلی برام حیاتیه و ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Departed


سلام به دوستان عزیزم
من برای شرکت در کنکور مجبور شدم که دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کنم
در کارت آزمونم زده که دانشجوی دوره(دولتی) روزانه: خیر
آیا باید اصلاح بشه یا پیام نور جز این نوع دانشگاه ها محسوب نمیشه؟
خیلی برام حیاتیه و ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید


اگر منظورت ایناس که اصلا ربطی به کنکور و نتایج نداره و یه سری اطلاعات از گذشته شماس که مثلا فرد اخراجی نبوده و... 

*

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام به دوستان عزیزم
> من برای شرکت در کنکور مجبور شدم که دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کنم
> در کارت آزمونم زده که دانشجوی دوره(دولتی) روزانه: خیر
> آیا باید اصلاح بشه یا پیام نور جز این نوع دانشگاه ها محسوب نمیشه؟
> خیلی برام حیاتیه و ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید


دوست عزیز دانشگاه پیام نور جزو دانشگاه های غیرروزانه هست
به زبان ساده تر
کلا هر رشته ای که بابت تحصیل پول گرفتن ترم به ترم جزو غیر روزانه طبقه بندی میشه مثل دانشگاه آزاد،دانشگاه پیام  نور ، علمی کاربردی و شبانه
شما کارتت مشکلی نداره و درسته

----------

